# Lion : ouvrir Safari en plein écran SANS anciens onglets



## cyberwarrior (30 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour à tous 

Je re-écris ce post car je pense l'avoir mis dans la mauvais catégorie à la base (internet réseau alors qu'il s'agit d'une application).

Je suis nouveau sur la communauté mac et je viens de passer sous Lion.
Je me pose une question par rapport à Safari et le mode plein écran.

Sous Lion, je peux ouvrir Safari en mode plein écran.
Or quand il s'ouvre, il me garde mes anciens onglets.

Et j'ai essayé de ne pas garder mes anciens onglets, mais du coup je ne peux pas ouvrir directement en plein écran ...

Non, non, "Internet et réseaux" c'est bien ce qui convient pour un question concernant Safari, navigateur internet


Y'a-t-il une possibilité pour ouvrir en plein écran ET sans mes anciens onglets ?

Merci


----------



## quikmac (30 Juillet 2011)

Si j'ai bien compris ce que tu veux, c'est ouvrir Safari en plein écran et cela, dans une fenêtre vierge.

Alors pour l'ouvrir en plein écran, il faut qu'au préalable il ai été fermé en plein écran.

Pour ce qui est des onglets qui persiste, c'est une nouvelle fonctionnalité de Lion. 
Donc une des solutions consiste à fermer Safari avec la combinaison Alt + cmd + Q

J'espère avoir bien compris ta problématique


----------

